# Hand made Rod Rack



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

I found this PDF if anyone is interested in making their own rod holder.

https://www.minwax.com/projects/pdfs/2005_Fishing_Pole_Rack.pdf

If you do decide to make it, I would love pictures for the coming "projects" page 8) 

I would try it myself, but I need my fingers for work. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## caddyjosh (Apr 24, 2008)

wow I was just looking on e-bay for rod rack and jumped over to the forum and here they are perfect new project


----------



## fishook88 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jim your my idol :LOL22: Just this weekend we were doing some spring cleaning and my wife was complaining about all the rod & reels laying around everywhere and about the left over pickets from the wood fence I just completed. The two end peices look just like the pickets. :-k This just might work!!!

Thanx


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 24, 2008)

A guy could have that built in a solid 2 hours provided he had all the materials laying around


----------



## FishingBuds (May 1, 2008)

yep, I could use another to fill up


----------



## natetrack (May 1, 2008)

looks like a good project to do once i finish the boat project.

sweet.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

how about a trade forum were people could list what they are good at building and trade with other members


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

i was thinking like a 6 foot tall cabinet with rod racks on the side that way some off my tackle could go in the cabinet,also i have alot of 12 and 14 foot poles that break down to 6 and 7 feet


----------



## Popeye (Sep 30, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i was thinking like a 6 foot tall cabinet with rod racks on the side that way some off my tackle could go in the cabinet,also i have alot of 12 and 14 foot poles that break down to 6 and 7 feet




Something like this?












There is a guy up here in Illinois selling these for $300.00 total.

If I had a garage, they would be mine and in my garage.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah kinda that aint a bad price except something oak with the rods on the outside


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 30, 2008)

I like those F/H 59. Those are sold seperately for 300.00 each


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

Look nice, but I like looking at the rods myself. I would want them exposed.


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 30, 2008)

I like both rod racks but im cheap 2x4 and cleaps on the wall.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 30, 2008)

i want mine inside so i need it to look more like furniture


----------



## Popeye (Sep 30, 2008)

BassNBob said:


> I like those F/H 59. Those are sold seperately for 300.00 each



This guy is selling all three for $300.00. He said he had them made 7 years ago from the guy that makes cabinets for Cabelas and paid well over $1500.00 for the set of 3. Like I said... if I had the room.


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a rod rack to use when you fish on the go and have a SUV.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 1, 2008)

that looks real handy


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice ideals i'm going to have to break down and build something I'm getting way to many to keep up with.


----------

